# Game # 60 Orlando @ Utah



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

*Orlando Magic (20-38)







  @ Utah Jazz (31-28)







*

Date: Monday March 6th
*Time: 9:00 P.M. EST*

*Orlando Magic Starters*





































J. Nelson D. Stevenson G.Hill D. Howard T. Battie 
14.1 PPG 11.9 PPG 15.8 PPG 15.6PPG 7.7 PPG
.477FG% 33.9 MPG 4.0 RPG 12.3 RPG 6.0 RPG

Key Reserves























H. Turkoglu D. Milicic C. Arroyo
13.8 PPG 7.0 PPG 12.1 PPG
4.1 RPG 5.7 RPG .523 FG% 

*Utah Jazz Starters*






































Utah Jazz Starters
D. Williams M. Palacio A. Kirilenko M. Okur J. Collins
9.7 PPG 7.1 PPG 14.9 PPG 17.7 PPG 5.8 PPG
3.9 APG 3.0 APG 8.0 RPG 9.2 RPG 4.6 RPG


*Orlando Magic Team Leaders*

PPG- Grant Hill 15.8
RPG- Dwight Howard 12.3
APG- Jameer Nelson 4.5
BPG- Darko Milicic 2.00
SPG- Jameer Nelson 1.18
FG%- Trevor Ariza 1.000%
FT%- Terrence Morris 1.000%
3FG%- Travis Diener .453% 

Team Comparison


```
Orlando Magic 	                          Utah Jazz 	
Record: 	20 - 39 (.345)	         Record: 	28 - 31 (.475)	
Standings: 	Third, Southeast         Standings: 	Second, Northwest	
At Home: 	14 - 14	                 At Home: 	14 - 15 
At Road: 	6 - 25                   At Road: 	14 - 16	             
Streak: 	L 5                      Streak: 	            L 1

Season                                                  Season  	
PPG: 	93.2	Opp PPG: 	96.5	            PPG: 	90.4	Opp PPG: 	93.8
FG%: 	.462	Opp FG%: 	.457	            FG%: 	.429	Opp FG%: 	.444
RPG: 	40.7	Opp RPG: 	38.3                RPG: 	42.7	Opp RPG: 	38.5
```

Division Standings

```
SOUTHEAST	
                 W	L	PCT	GB	HM	RD	CONF	DIV	PF	PA	DIFF	STRK	  L10	
Miami	        38	20	.655	-	22-6	16-14	22-9	9-1	100.4	96.2	+4.3	Won 8     9-1	
Washington	29	28	.509	8½	20-10	9-18	20-15	6-5	100.2	98.9	+1.4	Lost 3	  5-5	
Orlando	        20	39	.345	18 ½	14-14	6-25	12-23	6-5	93.2	96.7	-3.5	Lost 5  1-9	
Atlanta	        19	39	.328	19	12-17	7-21	14-20	2-7	96.4	101.8	-5.3	Lost 2	  4-6	
Charlotte	16	44	.267	23	10-18	6-26	10-24	2-7	95.0	99.9	-4.9	Lost 1	  2-8
```

Last Game's Recap 

*Upcoming 5 Games*

Friday March 10th vs.







Cleveland Cavaliers 7:00 P.M. EST
Saturday March 11th vs.







Golden State Warriors 7:00 P.M. EST
Monday March 13th @







Indiana Pacers 7:00 P.M. EST
Wednesday March 15th vs.







Utah Jazz 7:00 P.M. EST
Friday March 17th vs.







Boston Celtics 7:00 P.M. EST​


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Need a win. Hopefully Howard breaks out of his mini slump and drops a 20/20.


----------



## AleksandarN (Jul 9, 2002)

> Date: Saturday March 4th


????


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

LOL, I messed up with that since I was just copying and pasting and editing my post from last game.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

arroyo back in utah.. hopefully magic win.. thats all im hoping for right now.. dont know much about this utah team ..so i'll like to see whats going on with them


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

dominikan_balla1 said:


> arroyo back in utah.. hopefully magic win.. thats all im hoping for right now.. dont know much about this utah team ..so i'll like to see whats going on with them



Well, the season is up and down for utah. They win 2 times vs detriot, win against the mavs, clippers, hornets, denver, griz, and more playoff teams. Yet they win vs a lot of good teams, the lose to teams such as knicks, bobcats, sonics, and others. So I think you guys have a good chance seeing as the jazz play good vs good teams, and bad vs bad teams. It's like they only play the level of their opponets and that is why it is so hard to predict a win or lose out of this team, they can beat anyone and lose to anyone in the league.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

No TV here ... el sucko.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

what happened to nelson? im not watchin the game, but it showed he played a minute, got an assist, and is now out of the game. I hope it isnt another injury, thatd suck.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

Tooeasy said:


> what happened to nelson? im not watchin the game, but it showed he played a minute, got an assist, and is now out of the game. I hope it isnt another injury, thatd suck.


No injury. Just the whole team was stinkin up the joint at the beginning so B. Hill substituted out the whole starting lineup except Dwight Howard over a couple of dead balls.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Why do we play so much worse than we are?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Yikes. Looks like everybody is playing like crap. 

Owell, better they play like crap when I can't watch.

Patience. We have to remember this team is now being captained mainly by a bunch of guys in their early 20s. Mistakes will be a-plenty for the next couple years.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Darko has barely played, and Battie has been in really bad foul trouble. Does Brian Hill understand that it's not about winning and that we have to develop our young players, inculding Darko? They haven't even run a play for him.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

Hairy Midget said:


> Darko has barely played, and Battie has been in really bad foul trouble. Does Brian Hill understand that it's not about winning and that we have to develop our young players, inculding Darko? They haven't even run a play for him.


It looks like Bo Outlaw might replace Pat Garrity as the veteran PF eating up all of the minutes. I'd rather it be Outlaw over Garrity though, because at least he doesn't always get beat like a drum on defense.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

Deshawn Stevenson's nightly missed layup came at a pretty costly time tonight.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

The officiating was so bad, it seemed like there were three Violet Palmers out there. She was in Oklahoma City tonight though. I guess that was close enough geographically for the Magic to feel her wrath.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

I don't understand how the reffing can be that bad. How can the league not do something about this?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Enigma said:


> The officiating was so bad, it seemed like there were three Violet Palmers out there. She was in Oklahoma City tonight though. I guess that was close enough geographically for the Magic to feel her wrath.


 Palmer really is terrible. I forget which game it was, but she was officiating that game not that long ago when Dwight picked up two offensive fouls in the first three minutes and offensive fouls were handed out like candy all night long. It was terrible. I wanna say it was against New Jersey, but I'm not positive.


----------

